# VF supercharger or M3 swap



## Blake99 (May 25, 2007)

1999 323is M52 2.5l 5 speed

VF supercharger 4500
M3 motor and tranny swap 3300 + big shipping say 700 call it 4000 for unknown engine.

VF supercharger around 280+ hp
M3 motor 240

only 6 psi is not much pressure on the system so not a huge issue there. i can do both installations myself. the supercharger kit prolly is a PITA to install since there isnt much engine bay space but obviously it can be done. 

suggestions


----------

